

Microsoft May Debut Home-Grown Tablet Monday - SlipperySlope
http://www.informationweek.com/news/software/windows8/240002138

======
SlipperySlope
The takeaway ...

"By making both the hardware and the software, Microsoft could achieve better
integration between the two. We need only look at how the iPad business model
has worked, and how the Android tablet business model has floundered, to see
why Microsoft might choose this route."

------
binaryorganic
If it's the Courier (it won't be), I'll buy one.

Otherwise, methinks I'll stick to my iPad.

